# Kahr pm9 ftf



## Spiker101 (May 22, 2011)

Hello,

Got my Pm9 2month ago new. I have ~800 rd through it. However it is experiencing increasing amout of ftf. All of them are where the round take a nose dive and go under the ramp. At first they are usually the first bullet so i thought it was because i need to load the last round more carefully. Now in is happping more often and are not the first round. It happens 4 times out of 120 rounds today..Really frustrated


----------



## jaywalker (Oct 23, 2011)

,,,


----------



## jmagic (Oct 24, 2011)

i am having this same problem on my new pm9. have put 200 rounds through it, and had this happen numerous times. i was hoping it was just break-in, but looks like it might be something else....


----------



## jaywalker (Oct 23, 2011)

,,,


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Remember the rules with use of the Kahr PM9 and it will be reliable and a great carry gun and accurate:

1) Always use the mag release to release the slide, and never manually rack the slide;
2) Never put a magazine in the gun with the slide closed EXCEPT when you loaded a round in with no mag and hit the mag release or loaded it from the mag and then top it off with another round. 
3) Always use new ammo, no reloaded ammo. 
4) Recommend always loading the gun how you will carry it. I carry with it in 7+1 mode. I do this by removing the mag, putting a bullet in the chamber, releasing the slide with the slide release, and then putting the full magazine in the gun. I never have a FTF if I do this procedure. 
5) I use Fed Premium HST and Winchester Ranger.
6) You can use +P, but I don't recommend it. The gun is just too small for it.

I still carry my Kahr every day and practice with it every week. It is amazingly accurate in my hands. 

Guns are like cars...gotta adjust to how to drive them.

Good Luck...stay away from reloads....trust me on this....don't even THINK of it.


----------



## Bulldogs (Sep 22, 2010)

Check out Kahrtalk.com it has a good thread on fixing these issues.


----------



## jaywalker (Oct 23, 2011)

... good by.


----------

